# Corgi Tech - Once a Year 50% off Sale - Choose from 8 Locations @ $7/month



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

*Reviews Here:*

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1206379

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1163987

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1154520

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1139007

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1100962

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1109608

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1119773

 

 

Ladies and Gentlemen, It has been almost a year since our last 50% off promotion. Since then we've been busy upgrading our infrastructure and expanding to new locations. Corgi Tech is a UK registered company established in 2011.

 

All of our VPS Hosts are utilising VMware as it's Hypervisor. VMware is the most mature, reliable and cutting edge Hypervisor available. Our team has been working with VMware for several years now and with VCP certified engineers on board you can rest assured you're in safe hands.

 

We will not oversell any of our resources and have the ability to move Virtual Servers around our hosts with no downtime.

 

I am happy to announce for a limited time only Corgi Tech now has 50% off all our packages. Choose from the following locations:

 

London, Amsterdam, Los Angeles, Phoenix, Dallas, Denver, Miami, New York.

 

*Here are the packages:*

 

*Basic VPS*

*20GB 30GB* of RAID 10 Storage

*512MB 750MB* Dedicated Ram

*2 CPU* Cores

*1000GB* Bandwidth

*100Mbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

 

Price: *$7 With PROMO Code: CORGI50*

 

 

*Standard VPS*

*60GB 75GB* of RAID 10 Storage

*1024MB 1600MB* Dedicated Ram

*3 CPU* Cores

*3000GB* Bandwidth

*100Mbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

 

Price: *$15 With PROMO Code: CORGI50*

 

 

*Ultimate VPS*

*150GB 180GB* of RAID 10 Storage

*2GB 3GB* Dedicated Ram

*4 CPU* Cores

*6000GB* Bandwidth

*100Mbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

 

Price: *$28 With PROMO Code: CORGI50*

 

Operating Systems Available: Windows 2003, 2008R2, 2012, Most Linux flavours, BSD.

 

*You can order from our Website: http://www.corgitech.com*

 

All of our VPS Packages include:

 

1) Free Weekly Backups

2) Console Access to your VPS with Power Functions

3) VSphere available upon Request

 

Conditions for this promotion:

 

This promotion is valid for new orders only, where existing services are not cancelled. It does not apply to domain names/management options/Control Panels. Offer only available for existing clients if current service(s) is/are not being cancelled.

 

*Stock is Limited and if you find the Promo Code no longer works it means we've sold out at that particular location. Feel free to contact us to enquire about availability. *


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

Kakashi said:


> London, Amsterdam, Los Angeles, Phoenix, Dallas, Denver, Miami, New York.


Good looking offer!

I hate to be a stickler, but can you list what DC's are used? It's a new(ish) requirement for VPS offers 

Good luck!


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

London - Rapidswitch

Amsterdam - Serverius

Los Angeles - Quadranet

Phoenix - PhoenixNAP (IOFlood)

Dallas - CoreXchange (Incero)

Denver - HandyNetworks

Miami - Quadranet

New York/Jersey - Constant

Some more Reviews here as well in the comments area : 

http://lowendbox.com/blog/corgi-tech-7month-750mb-vmware-vps/#comment-129391

http://lowendbox.com/blog/corgi-tech-7month-750mb-vmware-vps/#comment-134872

Finally stock is pretty low for London and Netherlands.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 14, 2013)

Test IP for LA/Quadranet?


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

All the Test IP's are located on our main website 

The one for Quadranet in LA is : 204.152.218.25


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd be all over that in LA if Quadranet had Level3 in the mix. Oh well. :/


----------

